
Ask HN: What's best mail server alternative? - betimd
I need a mail server that will primarily serve as mail transfer (ex. get&#x2F;send email from gmail).
The suggested solution I&#x27;d like to be open source or very cheap alternative.
Checked Apache James but it sounds to complicated to implement.
======
trexen
Explain why you want it. You'll get better answers.

~~~
betimd
I need to make a web app that will allow users to send and receive email from
it, using gmail account.

~~~
betimd
User will be able to use her gmail or outlook or their domain email account.
If it's public email provider we know smtp & pop3 details, either she has to
provide these info to the app config.

------
dozzie
Why not just Postfix or Exim? (Postfix should be easier to use.)

